# Show us your WP



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Post a capture of your desktop.
Here's mine, today..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

16 degrees!!! Dizzam!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

mine.
this is also one of the latest at the download section.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Here's the one i'm using today


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

...


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

ei caazi, where did you obtained your DW? I like that.:nod:


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Just search on google for elvis and nixon, you'll get alot of results.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Heres my good ole P-fury desktop


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)




----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

mine, enjoy


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

here's mine, i actually think it was on pfury not too long ago. saw it and couldn't resist.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

here's mine, i don't choose it, it changes daily


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Linux Desktop
Windows XP desktop
windows 2000


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

LOl gunbound.....that sure does look a lot like my old wp


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Drew didnt you reboot that box not too long ago....cheater.

Eat sh*t. :bleh:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

hahaha yeah, its an old screenie









bash-2.05a$ uptime
1:43am up 16 days, 17:40, 1 user, load average: 0.01, 0.05, 0.01


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Drew said:


> hahaha yeah, its an old screenie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thats what I thought....trying to pass one over.... you know I OWNZ JOO uptime fool!










```
12:45am  up 106 days, 12:45,  1 user,  load average: 0.82, 0.67, 0.69
```


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

for mine just look at bigkrup444
but w/o the pfury sign at the top


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Xenon said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha yeah, its an old screenie
> ...











is that.. oh yes it is.. 183 day uptime omg hi2u!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

heres mine


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Drew said:


> is that.. oh yes it is.. 183 day uptime omg hi2u!


 must be nice to live in the past like that...... :bleh:


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

this is the pic that i used for my desktop my rhomb lol


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

how do you guys cap. your desktop?!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> how do you guys cap. your desktop?!


 Press the print screen button on your keyboard while just your desktop is in the background. Then open up paint and go to the edit menu and paste it in there. Save the file as a jpeg, then come to this link and attatch the file.

Hope that helps.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

no print screen things....


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

this is my salt tank for my wallpaper, I usually switch up the pics but this is the one I am using this week


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Whooooo thats a nice tank -------^


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> no print screen things....


 print screen is the next button right after F12 on your keyboard, it should say prt scren over sys req just press it and your screen is copied


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

oh thanx alot. i got it.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Here's mine!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

Here's mine.. Enjoy
Ryan


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Here's mine.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

here's mine,
I know no one's gonna appreciate it


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i also use gordeez red pic


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i dont have the picture of my desk top

but here is the picture that is on it


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

or this one


----------



## gullzway (Oct 24, 2003)

Mine right now.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I have no idea why this is being used as the wallpaper.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

my wife and son at swimming lessons again a cell phone pick


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

here's johny.lol


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

mine, kennedy supports kangol


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i love your wallpaper gullzway

here's mine for today, as i said before it changes everday and i think todays is really beautiful scenery


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Since almost everyone is posting screenshots rather than backgounds, I show you a screenshot and link you to a few backgrounds I use.

Here is *one* of my desktops. It was a quick screenshot. I forgot to open up multiple tabs in Mozilla to show you how much better Mozilla is then Internet Explorer. I'm running Fedora, using gaim for my instant messenging, and I got the background from deviantart. Here are some of my other backgrounds I use.

I usually don't resize my screenshots, but for the sake of pfury members I will.

no PNG support? Damn I'll have to convert it to a patented format such as JPEG


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

mine==


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

another one


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

Scooby said:


> Whooooo thats a nice tank -------^


 thanks!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

My 6.5' Green Burmese Python


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

giovanni82 said:


>










its on the way hoss.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> My 6.5' Green Burmese Python


 i love your snake man


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

here's mines


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

heres mine gotta love the shiner bock, especially with a keg in teh basement...


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Here's mine:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

is that a signed picture to you?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> is that a signed picture to you?


No. But I wish it was.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

my desktop


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

OK.. I tried posting my WP, but have no freak'in clus how to do it. Anyone wanna give directions on how to??


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i dont know what it is FallenAngel0210 but i think that you somehow 
like pengiuns









i gonna find out why but i think you like them


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

The Last Don said:


> Here's mine:


that girl is fuckin rediculous.

you have any more pics of her???

[email protected] if ya do! 









EDIT*** I just found out who it is...I probably won't be active for an hour or so...thanks man!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2004)

521 1N5 said:


> you have any more pics of her???
> 
> EDIT*** I just found out who it is...I probably won't be active for an hour or so...thanks man!


 HA HA HA


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> HA HA HA












oh yeah!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> OK.. I tried posting my WP, but have no freak'in clus how to do it. Anyone wanna give directions on how to??


 Read my post of the 1st page


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Kory said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > OK.. I tried posting my WP, but have no freak'in clus how to do it. Anyone wanna give directions on how to??
> ...


 Thanks Kor-man!!!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Mine ownz everyone....cept fpor maybe the last don.......maybe


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Dean girls...

Only problem with this pic is they have clothes on..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

is this thread still going?
here is mine.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

ownage


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Here is mine.. Does anyone else know who he is?? Cmon guys ill write ______ is the best in my signature if you get it..


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

The Last Don said:


> Here's mine:


 Damn who is that?? Shes bangin :nod:


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

what ya guys think?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2004)

badforthesport said:


> what ya guys think?


 That's awesome


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

thanx.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I know Im 5 million yrs late.. but i finally found out how to do this shiz!!!


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

http://www.themexp.org/
i know nobody any for it but if you want to change your theme or etc go there


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> Here is mine.. Does anyone else know who he is?? Cmon guys ill write ______ is the best in my signature if you get it..


 Che Guevara....WOOT!


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Sonofabitch. How did you know


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Because I am not an idiot....PAY UP!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Come on man! Do what you said you would! Don't flake out!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

a new one.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

awww yeah!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

